# DaveNW- Say it Ain't True- Costco Drops Polish Sausages from Menu



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2018)

I hope I'm wrong, but I think I caught a short but on the news that Costco has dropped Polish Sausages from the Food Court menu. Best buck and a half lunch there is!

Jim


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, it's true.  Costco is introducing some "healthier" fare.  Polish sausages actually disappeared from my Southern California Costco about 6 months ago.  Now I have to be content grabbing a few samples and eating a hot dog.

But all is not lost.  At least they are holding the line on whole roast chickens.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

I had it once and wasn't impressed. I still like their hot dogs. They could drop that yucky chicken bake and it wouldn't hurt my feelings either.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Communists.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> At least they are holding the line on whole roast chickens.


They are now charging $1.67 per pound on their chickens if they are under 3lbs. So you could save on the chicken if you are okay with a smaller bird.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2018)

The $1.50 hot dog and soda are staying, from what I understand.  The Polish dog is going, or is already gone. Yes, they're adding other things, too.  Trying to stay current and trendy, to compete with other outfits that are already doing it.  Costco knows their market share, and they want to keep it.

Admittedly, when was the last time you bought a Polish dog and soda at Costco? It was my go-to for years, but I haven't bought one in about five years.  To be honest, there isn't much in the Food Court I actually care for anymore.  And I'm married to the Costco mob - you'd think I'd love all their stuff.  Nope.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

I do love their non-fat yogurt swirl. DW likes their berry sundae. We still get their hot dog and soda. I bet they will start selling avocado toast and Acai bowls anything to get the millennials in the door. WAIT! I just Googled this and they are starting to offer Acai bowls!!!


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2018)

Have you tried the quinoa "dogs" in the brown rice buns yet? They are just amazing.


 Just kidding.

RIP polish sausage dog.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 9, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I do love their non-fat yogurt swirl. DW likes their berry sundae. We still get their hot dog and soda. I bet they will start selling avocado toast and Acai bowls anything to get the millennials in the door. WAIT! I just Googled this and they are starting to offer Acai bowls!!!


My wife told me they discontinued the Berry Sundaes - at least in our area. (Ft Lsuderdsle)

Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2018)

On an especially hot day a few weeks ago, and due to the unlikely fact that there was no line, I stepped up and got a frozen mocha coffee thing.  It was about $3, and was actually quite good.  I wanted something "not" a soda, that was cold.  Refreshing.  Less so as it got warmed up.  Those work best if they'e consumed while still frozen.

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Jul 9, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I think I caught a short but on the news that Costco has dropped Polish Sausages from the Food Court menu. Best buck and a half lunch there is!
> 
> Jim



Oh no!  I hope that doesn't happen in Canada too!  The hotdogs makes us burp all afternoon but the sausages don't.  Our $3.15 (Cndn, taxes incl. for 2 of us) Costco lunch is our weekly "treat" while we are in town grocery shopping. A great price for us poor pensioners! 

~Diane


----------



## moonstone (Jul 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Admittedly, when was the last time you bought a Polish dog and soda at Costco?



It was last Thursday, and hopefully will get another one this Thursday, and next Thursday! Our Costco even has sauerkraut and hot peppers for them!  We don't get sodas ("pop" for us Canadians) as we prefer the Nestea Iced Tea. DH & I drink a glass with lunch & while shopping then get a refill for the trip home or later in the day. 


~Diane


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 9, 2018)

We were very sad to learn that Costco had done away with the "Polish." It was our go to lunch while shopping at Costco. I always added Sauerkraut, Parmesean, and Red Pepper Flakes along with the Deli Mustard and Onions. They pointed out to us the "Polish" Packages were still for sale in the store.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 9, 2018)

If there is enough demand, they might bring the Polish dogs back. But I'm sure it was an economic choice.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jul 9, 2018)

Four or more years ago Costco got rid of the pretzels in the food court. Now the polish dog. I liked all of it. Oh well, I don't eat these anymore anyway so goo goo g joob .


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2018)

I am going to Hawaii soon, best cheap lunch in all of the islands, and it is still $1.50 there too.  I will have to stop and get cheapest gas around, so a quick food court trip might be needed.  I haven't have a hot dog in a couple of years, but I feel one coming my way.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The $1.50 hot dog and soda are staying, from what I understand.  The Polish dog is going, or is already gone. Yes, they're adding other things, too.  Trying to stay current and trendy, to compete with other outfits that are already doing it.  Costco knows their market share, and they want to keep it.
> 
> *Admittedly, when was the last time you bought a Polish dog and soda at Costco?* It was my go-to for years, but I haven't bought one in about five years.  To be honest, there isn't much in the Food Court I actually care for anymore.  And I'm married to the Costco mob - you'd think I'd love all their stuff.  Nope.
> 
> Dave


Sadly, _last week_.  I hadn't had one in ages ... but am completely rebelling against their newer, higher-priced offerings.  Once upon a time, long ago, my go-to order was a slice of combo pizza and a mocha but they replaced the mocha with a new beverage at 2x+ cost.  So I switched to a slice of combo with a swirl but they dropped the chocolate fro-yo and replaced it with açaí at 2x+ cost.  Sometimes I order the vanilla fro-yo ... but in complete frustration last week I went with a polish dog just for spite ... I wanted to pay as little as possible.  Kinda silly as I don't drink soda ... but filled the cup with water.  Arg.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2018)

I have actually never bought or eaten anything from their food court.  The closet that I have eaten what they sell there is their whole pizza which they sell in the store where you take home and bake and those are good.  Sadly I cannot eat them anymore after I learned that I am gluten intolerant.  With this knowledge, now there is nothing I can eat from the food court.


----------



## am1 (Jul 9, 2018)

I am all for getting rid of all pork, hot dogs and sausages personally but feel bad for anyone addicted.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2018)

I finally got curious and looked for a Costco food court menu.  

https://www.costcohotdog.com/the-costco-food-court-menu/

@DaveNW What is the chicken bake made with?  Is it breaded to hold its shape, which I assume is wheat flour?

Hand-dipped ice cream bar, non-fat yogurt and fresh made gelato sound pretty good.  I may go to a counter just to get some.


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2018)

I love the berry smoothie.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> @DaveNW What is the chicken bake made with?  Is it breaded to hold its shape, which I assume is wheat flour?



My comment in reply #6 was the truth - I'm not a fan of most of the Food Court items. I tried to eat a chicken bake once, and that was enough. Never again.  (Although some people love them.)

I'd guess wheat flour, and whatever else makes it stay together.  I can't tell you specifically what it's made with, other than the one I had was dry, flavorless, and not worth buying again.  I'm told by my spouse, (who eats at the Food Court a lot) that they cook the chicken bakes till they're "done," then they keep them in a warmer for awhile, which bakes them even more.  The one I tried to choke down must have been there a LONG time.

They sell the same chicken bakes by the box in the frozen food section, so you could look at the container to get the ingredients list.  I'm sure it'd taste better cooked at home. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> My comment in reply #6 was the truth - I'm not a fan of most of the Food Court items. I tried to eat a chicken bake once, and that was enough. Never again.  (Although some people love them.)
> 
> I'd guess wheat flour, and whatever else makes it stay together.  I can't tell you specifically what it's made with, other than the one I had was dry, flavorless, and not worth buying again.  I'm told by my spouse, (who eats at the Food Court a lot) that they cook the chicken bakes till they're "done," then they keep them in a warmer for awhile, which bakes them even more.  The one I tried to choke down must have been there a LONG time.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I was just trying to see if there is anything that I can eat.  I guess I will go with the dessert items which I should not eat too much of because I put on weight just by looking at them.  They do sound good though.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I do love their non-fat yogurt swirl. DW likes their berry sundae. We still get their hot dog and soda. I bet they will start selling avocado toast and Acai bowls anything to get the millennials in the door. WAIT! I just Googled this and they are starting to offer Acai bowls!!!



We shopped at Costco today and noted that they do indeed have an Acai bowl now. This is the first time I have seen it. So, you are shooting at least 50% so far.

Someone else mentioned the gelato. We were very disappointed when they stopped offering that item a couple years ago. I asked about it and entered it in their suggestion box, but was told that it was a money loser. It was a fantastic deal- three scoops for $1.50. I told the manager at our store that they should have reduced the amount of the serving or increase the price, so it at least broke even or even made a little bit of money. Why remove it completely if it is that popular? Someone else told me that not all stores had enough room for the gelato cart, which is why they didn't offer it at every store. Bad news.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## rhonda (Jul 10, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> Someone else mentioned the gelato. We were very disappointed when they stopped offering that item a couple years ago. I asked about it and entered it in their suggestion box, but was told that it was a money loser. It was a fantastic deal- three scoops for $1.50. I told the manager at our store that they should have reduced the amount of the serving or increase the price, so it at least broke even or even made a little bit of money. Why remove it completely if it is that popular? Someone else told me that not all stores had enough room for the gelato cart, which is why they didn't offer it at every store. Bad news.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Oh, man ... thanks for reminding me of the gelato!  Yes, that was a screaming good deal and absolutely shareable (huge portion).  We also *loved* the short-lived, hand dipped ice-cream bars rolled in chopped nuts.  Oh, the things Costco has taken away ...


----------



## Bucky (Jul 10, 2018)

Not sure about it being economic related. They are trying to get more millennial’s in the door as we baby boomers start dropping like flies. Look for more vegan selections!


----------



## joestein (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you.  I was just trying to see if there is anything that I can eat.  I guess I will go with the dessert items which I should not eat too much of because I put on weight just by looking at them.  They do sound good though.



The chicken back is wrapped in some sort of dough.  They make them at the Costco concessionary.  I love the chicken bakes at Costco.  However, the frozen ones they sell are not the same, and I threw out the majority of the package.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

joestein said:


> The chicken back is wrapped in some sort of dough.  They make them at the Costco concessionary.  I love the chicken bakes at Costco.  However, the frozen ones they sell are not the same, and I threw out the majority of the package.


Thanks.  That is an out for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thanks.  That is an out for me.


Yeah, if you are gluten intolerant, these are probably off the menu. There is a crusty-bread-y wrapper sprinkled with Parmigiana-like cheese that gets even more crusty. Occasionally DW and I will split one- I cut it open and sprinkle the innards with red pepper flakes and Parm sprinkles and pretty much leave the crust alone. Washed down with a frozen mocha it's a decent lunch after noshing one's way around Costco's sampling areas.

Jim


----------



## Panina (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I have actually never bought or eaten anything from their food court.  The closet that I have eaten what they sell there is their whole pizza which they sell in the store where you take home and bake and those are good.  Sadly I cannot eat them anymore after I learned that I am gluten intolerant.  With this knowledge, now there is nothing I can eat from the food court.


Same here but after five years of not eating gluten finally use to it. Always carry a small snack in my bag.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

joestein said:


> The chicken back is wrapped in some sort of dough.  They make them at the Costco concessionary.  I love the chicken bakes at Costco.  However, the frozen ones they sell are not the same, and I threw out the majority of the package.



My information is different than that, and I was told they are the same as the frozen ones. Time for me to check into things, I think.

Dave


----------



## bluehende (Jul 10, 2018)

Is anybody else like us.  We always swear we will walk right by and not buy that junk.  Then we have the grandkids (son is actual member), we spent too long, the kids are getting bored, the kids are getting hungry, and we are already a bit late for lunch so bingo.........4 hot dogs and sodas.  Every problem above is immediately fixed and all I have to do is eat a pretty good hot dog.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Is anybody else like us.  We always swear we will walk right by and not buy that junk.  Then we have the grandkids (son is actual member), we spent too long, the kids are getting bored, the kids are getting hungry, and we are already a bit late for lunch so bingo.........4 hot dogs and sodas.  Every problem above is immediately fixed and all I have to do is eat a pretty good hot dog.



And if you’re happy, you’ll stay longer, and probably spend more. Win-win. 

Dave


----------



## bluehende (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And if you’re happy, you’ll stay longer, and probably spend more. Win-win.
> 
> Dave


Since we do not get there often our trip looks more like one of those grocery store game shows.  I think we know we have that option so time has a habit of getting away from us and we always forget the grandkids factor on timing.  I usually don't take into account the time spent at toys and fancy dresses.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 10, 2018)

I asked for the $1.50 sausage at my local Costco in Canada last week, and realized after a bite it was the hot dog.  Didn't take it back, but I wonder if it's dropped from the menue here as well.   Didn't Consumer reports rate it the best hot dog out there earlier this year?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2018)

Doesn't anyone else just eat the free samples and forget about the food court?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm most upset by the removal of the chocolate fro-yo.  The twisty fro-yo was my favorite from the food court.  Lots of complaints at my Costco about the missing chocolate!!  The serving size was so big I would take two or three days to eat one.  The cashiers have mentioned that the customer service desk has comment cards and I should fill one out.  Never had the polish and not a fan of hot dogs.  (Now give me a Johnsonville brat and it's a different story...)


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Doesn't anyone else just eat the free samples and forget about the food court?



[raises hand]. I have never liked the pizza or chicken bake at Costco, too many carbs.  The only pizza I regularly get is Round Table skinny crust supreme.

I usually buy a bag of salad greens and a rot chicken, thats my go to meal when I come back from a Costco stock up run.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Doesn't anyone else just eat the free samples and forget about the food court?


Not me.  No free samples and no food court.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

We ate the Costco rot. chicken for a while and got tired of it.  Now our favorite is El Pollo Loco. We buy two 8-piece chicken combo and a bunch of their salads and eat for a couple of days.  Do that every week.  I reheat the chicken at 400 degrees and the skin comes out nice and crispy, plus it helps to drain some oil.


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Not me.  No free samples and no food court.


 
  Me either.  The inconsiderate pigs blocking the aisles while stuffing their faces with free samples is one of the reasons I go to Costco less and less.  Had one of those chicken bake things once at the food court, and haven't been back.  Wasn't good.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

I’ll occasionally try a sample of something, if it’s something I’m likely to want to buy. But at my warehouse, people line up to get the next batch of samples before they make it to the tray. Vultures, I tell you. Vultures! 

Dave


----------



## wackymother (Jul 10, 2018)

We used to buy the boxes of chicken bakes when the kids were young--they liked them. Then the one who liked them best became a vegetarian, so no more. 

I don't think they had Polish sausages at our food court. I don't remember them. They do have the hot dogs, but we never get them because they're really overcooked and mushy. 

We like the turkey sandwich--I think it has cheese, pesto, and maybe ranch dressing? 

Are you telling me they don't have the ice-cream bars with the chocolate and the almonds anymore???? NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

I think that what's becoming clear here is that Costco is more regional than I expected. I really can't tell you that our Costco food court even HAD Polish dogs. And I'm pretty sure they don't have turkey sands. But they DO have Carne Asada. I don't think they have ice cream bars, just soft serve cones in vanilla or chocolate- or swirled together. So I have a hunch that those comment cards at the service desk get read and acted on. 

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I think that what's becoming clear here is that Costco is more regional than I expected. I really can't tell you that our Costco food court even HAD Polish dogs. And I'm pretty sure they don't have turkey sands. But they DO have Carne Asada. I don't think they have ice cream bars, just soft serve cones in vanilla or chocolate- or swirled together. So I have a hunch that those comment cards at the service desk get read and acted on.
> 
> Jim


More likely they look at sales fugures at what is not selling as well and get nixed.  Comment cards are over rated.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 10, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> [raises hand]. I have never liked the pizza or chicken bake at Costco, too many carbs.  The only pizza I regularly get is Round Table skinny crust supreme.
> 
> I usually buy a bag of salad greens and a rot chicken, thats my go to meal when I come back from a Costco stock up run.
> 
> ...


Costco is a 45-minute drive from my house (if I'm fortunate with traffic).  There is no way I'm gonna drive home under the influence of the aromatic rot chicken!  No way ... not gonna make it.  I'd likely end up in a ditch, off the road, gnawing feverishly on that poor bird.  Awful picture, isn't it?  Much better that I stave off hunger, make peace with my emotions, while enjoying a slice of pizza.


----------



## bluehende (Jul 10, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Costco is a 45-minute drive from my house (if I'm fortunate with traffic).  There is no way I'm gonna drive home under the influence of the aromatic rot chicken!  No way ... not gonna make it.  I'd likely end up in a ditch, off the road, gnawing feverishly on that poor bird.  Awful picture, isn't it?  Much better that I stave off hunger, make peace with my emotions, while enjoying a slice of pizza.



Ok stop calling it Rot Chicken.  It takes my brain a minute to translate and the picture in my mind is not of something I would eat.  Our beach house used to be 50ft from chicken houses in southern DE.  I do not miss the smells on these hot days after the owner went through the houses and brought out the dead birds.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 10, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Ok stop calling it Rot Chicken.  It takes my brain a minute to translate and the picture in my mind is not of something I would eat.  Our beach house used to be 50ft from chicken houses in southern DE.  I do not miss the smells on these hot days after the owner went through the houses and brought out the dead birds.


LOL, ok ... rotisserie chicken it is.  In 2016 a chicken farm purchased the 40 acre lot directly across the street from my house.  Yes, I'm quite familiar with the nasty smells ... especially on hot summer days.  40 acres of crowded "free range" chickens with _no protection_ from the elements.  Yuk.  I hate this term "free range" and what it really means in the farming practice.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> More likely they look at sales fugures at what is not selling as well and get nixed.  Comment cards are over rated.



Actually, Costco tales comment cards very seriously. If you praise or criticize an employee, they are counseled about it, and the card goes in their personnel file.

Cards that ask for or complain about a certain food item or merchandise are also reviewed, and may result in something being deleted or brought back, if enough demand warrants it.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I think that what's becoming clear here is that Costco is more regional than I expected. I really can't tell you that our Costco food court even HAD Polish dogs. And I'm pretty sure they don't have turkey sands. But they DO have Carne Asada. I don't think they have ice cream bars, just soft serve cones in vanilla or chocolate- or swirled together. So I have a hunch that those comment cards at the service desk get read and acted on.
> 
> Jim



Chances are better that you had the choice all along, and never noticed. Back when the Food Court was just a hot dog cart, they had two bins - one for hot dogs, and one for the Polish dogs.

Regional items may be offered, in addition to the standard fare. I don’t think it’s as random as it might sound.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Actually, Costco tales comment cards very seriously. If you praise or criticize an employee, they are counseled about it, and the card goes in their personnel file.
> 
> Cards that ask for or complain about a certain food item or merchandise are also reviewed, and may result in something being deleted or brought back, if enough demand warrants it.
> 
> Dave



So if an item sells very well, but also received a number of complaints, my guess is that the item isn't going to be removed unless it is a health concern or complaints of change of ingredients or flavor that have future remification.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> So if an item sells very well, but also received a number of complaints, my guess is that the item isn't going to be removed unless it is a health concern or complaints of change of ingredients or flavor that have future remification.



I’d expect everything is reviewed thoroughly, and deliberate choices are made. Costco doesn’t do anything that isn’t planned out. So if you want something, or don’t, fill out a comment card. You may be surprised to get what you want.

Dave


----------



## Bucky (Jul 10, 2018)

Talking about regional we were at a Costco today to order glasses for the boss. When we go to the Raleigh store the food court is always absolutely packed. It seems like people go there as an outing. They shop, they pick up a chicken to take home and then they stop at the food court on the way out.

Today we went to the store in Apex which is in an area which is overrun with what we used to call yuppies which I guess were the precursor to millineals. There were only two customers in the food court! You could almost see these people turning up their noses as they went by. Too funny. Can’t tell you how many retailers I’ve seen screw up their bottom line by changing what seems like a minor detail at the time.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Doesn't anyone else just eat the free samples and forget about the food court?


The problems with this approach are the limited hours of the free samples and just exactly how many kids have run their fingers through the items on display prior to your arrival......


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> I'm most upset by the removal of the chocolate fro-yo.  The twisty fro-yo was my favorite from the food court.  Lots of complaints at my Costco about the missing chocolate!!  The serving size was so big I would take two or three days to eat one.  The cashiers have mentioned that the customer service desk has comment cards and I should fill one out.  Never had the polish and not a fan of hot dogs.  (*Now give me a Johnsonville brat and it's a different story*...)



A woman of civility and fine taste!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Bucky said:


> Talking about regional we were at a Costco today to order glasses for the boss. When we go to the Raleigh store the food court is always absolutely packed. It seems like people go there as an outing. They shop, *they pick up a chicken to take home and then they stop at the food court on the way out*.
> 
> Today we went to the store in Apex which is in an area which is overrun with what we used to call yuppies which I guess were the precursor to millineals. There were only two customers in the food court! You could almost see these people turning up their noses as they went by. Too funny. Can’t tell you how many retailers I’ve seen screw up their bottom line by changing what seems like a minor detail at the time.



That has to be one messy food court......


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2018)

In all truth we try to get in and out of Costco as fast as possible.  This means no food court, no food samples.  To be honest the samples they were offering the last time we were there weren't tempting at all.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> The problems with this approach are the limited hours of the free samples and just exactly how many kids have run their fingers through the items on display prior to your arrival......



This happens rarely at Costco. They monitor the samples closely, to not only control how the samples are being distributed, but also to prevent exactly what you describe. The last thing they’d want is someone getting sick from eating a sampled product.

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> In all truth we try to get in and out of Costco as fast as possible.  This means no food court, no food samples.  To be honest the samples they were offering the last time we were there weren't tempting at all.


I have learned the power of shopping on late Wednesday afternoons to avoid the crowds here.  Of course, YEMV.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> The problems with this approach are the limited hours of the free samples and just exactly how many kids have run their fingers through the items on display prior to your arrival......


Now, I'm not familiar with your store, but at my Costco- or for that matter at Trader Joe's-, samples are carefully put out in limited numbers and ALL are individually put into paper portion cups. NOTHING is out where ANYONE can 'run their fingers through' it. Doing otherwise would put them at so much risk as to put them out of business. Don't take it personally, but I think you're imagining something that doesn't happen.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This happens rarely at Costco. They monitor the samples closely, to not only control how the samples are being distributed, but also to prevent exactly what you describe. The last thing they’d want us someone getting sick from eating a sampled product.
> 
> Dave



I must admit that my experience is with Sam's Club instead of Costco and while I will NOT suggest those two are the same (blasphemy, I know) a lot of people in close proximity to food is probably not a recipe for success.  None the less, there have been a few occasions where the samples were of something I would not have tried if I had to purchase it and it did convince me to try a few products I would not have otherwise.  I make this point because all too often, the sample carts are of pizza, popcorn, and other common items.  

I once tried a spinach dip which was quite tasty that convinced me to purchase it even so often for something different - to me, that is when a sample cart is at its best.  

But I will *not* extend that thinking to sushi......one should only buy sushi at a gas station.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 10, 2018)

The only things I've had at the food court were the Polish ( always gave the drink cup away) since I don't care for soda.  Loved the ice cream bars.  Now both gone.  Sucks.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I have learned the power of shopping on late Wednesday afternoons to avoid the crowds here.  Of course, YEMV.


Our closest Costco is now about an hour away.  We time our trips as to when we can get there.  I've had varying results.  Sometimes it's slowest in the morning when it first opens, sometimes afternoons are better.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I must admit that my experience is with Sam's Club instead of Costco and while I will NOT suggest those two are the same (blasphemy, I know)



They are most assuredly NOT the same. Not even close.



bbodb1 said:


> there have been a few occasions where the samples were of something I would not have tried if I had to purchase it and it did convince me to try a few products I would not have otherwise.



That's sort of the whole idea - to get you to try something new, hopefully to buy it.  And that's what I do - if it's something I think I might buy, I'll try a sample.  But I have no need to sample something I would never buy.



bbodb1 said:


> I make this point because all too often, the sample carts are of pizza, popcorn, and other common items.



Like this ^^^. I don't do store-bought pizza, or most popcorn (especially flavored varieties.)



bbodb1 said:


> I once tried a spinach dip which was quite tasty that convinced me to purchase it even so often for something different - to me, that is when a sample cart is at its best.



Which, again, is what the carts are supposed to do.  Good for you for realizing you liked it, and making the effort to buy it.



bbodb1 said:


> But I will *not* extend that thinking to sushi......one should only buy sushi at a gas station.



I prefer buying mine from the overheated trunk of someone's car alongside the road. Yum yum! 

Dave


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2018)

I appreciate Costco offering samples, since I don't want to get the 8lb bag of pot stickers home only to find I don't like them. However, they could consolidate the samples into a given area of the store so the grazers could all gather and display their lack of manners and social skills to one another without impeding those who are there to actually shop.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2018)

From my understanding, the people hawking the free samples are not even Costco employees but rather employees of out outsourced contracted firm that they use to hawk the samples. You ask them where something is and they don't know and say they don't work for Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Elan said:


> I appreciate Costco offering samples, since I don't want to get the 8lb bag of pot stickers home only to find I don't like them. However, they could consolidate the samples into a given area of the store so the grazers could all gather and display their lack of manners and social skills to one another without impeding those who are there to actually shop.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



Two points:  If you EVER buy a food product at Costco you don't like, TAKE IT BACK.  If it's a messy or fresh food item you don't want to transport back to the store, dump it, and bring in the empty packaging.  All Costco needs is a way to identify the item. Even if you ate half of it, and discovered you didn't like it, take it back.  If it's a bag of chips you opened and didn't like, or fruit, or cookies, or anything else - take it back.  That's why you pay for your membership.

The other point, is they won't consolidate the samples into one area - the idea is to get you to walk through the aisles, presumably so you'll pick up other items you don't know you want to buy until you see it.  Also, these sampled items are fresh, or frozen, or refrigerated, so they try to locate the sampling near where the item is housed. If you have to go hunt for it, you're less likely to buy it.  If it's nearby, you're more likely to grab it.  It's all about the marketing.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> But I will *not* extend that thinking to sushi......one should only buy sushi at a gas station.



I agree. The ABC Stores have some surprisingly good sushi. Somewhat a surprise is our grocery store sushi.  A slender Samoan named Sandy is the sushi chef at this store. She seems to enjoy sorting out sushi stuff.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

Elan said:


> I appreciate Costco offering samples, since I don't want to get the 8lb bag of pot stickers home only to find I don't like them. However, they could consolidate the samples into a given area of the store so the grazers could all gather and display their lack of manners and social skills to one another without impeding those who are there to actually shop.


I prefer when the samples are near the item they are hawking- or at least have a stash convenient to grab. That has to increase the impulse sales. If I have to go searching all over the warehouse for something I've sampled, I'm likely to think better of it. This probably accounts for me (and most other people) going into Costco for 2 or 3 items and cashing out a cart full and a couple hundred dollars later.

They know our habits.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> From my understanding, the people hawking the free samples are not even Costco employees but rather employees of out outsourced contracted firm that they use to hawk the samples. You ask them where something is and they don't know and say they don't work for Costco.



They are not Costco employees.  They work for WDS (I think that's the current vendor - it changes.)  Most of them WILL tell you where it's located, if it's close to them, and they happen to know.  It's not a perfect science, obviously.  The store is only so big, after all. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I prefer when the samples are near the item they are hawking- or at least have a stash convenient to grab. That has to increase the impulse sales. If I have to go searching all over the warehouse for something I've sampled, I'm likely to think better of it. This probably accounts for me (and most other people) going into Costco for 2 or 3 items and cashing out a cart full and a couple hundred dollars later.
> 
> They know our habits.



The standard joke at Costco is "$100 is the new $20."  If you get out for less than $100 spent, you're not trying hard enough.  Ever wonder why they don't have hand-carry baskets?  It's a plan.  You carry it in your bare hands, or put it in a cart.  And with all that room in the cart, you're more likely to buy other things, too. They definitely know your habits. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The other point, is they won't consolidate the samples into one area - the idea is to get you to walk through the aisles, presumably so you'll pick up other items you don't know you want to buy until you see it.  Also, these sampled items are fresh, or frozen, or refrigerated, so they try to locate the sampling near where the item is housed. *If you have to go hunt for it, you're less likely to buy it.  If it's nearby, you're more likely to grab it.  It's all about the marketing.*
> 
> Dave


Great minds thinking alike. I have a hard enough time finding the stuff I come in for. They keep moving it so I have to change my traffic pattern and invariably see new stuff.

Aren't you glad I started this thread?- and even immortalized you in the title.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The standard joke at Costco is "$100 is the new $20."  If you get out for less than $100 spent, you're not trying hard enough.  Ever wonder why they don't have hand-carry baskets?  It's a plan.  You carry it in your bare hands, or put it in a cart.  And with all that room in the cart, you're more likely to buy other things, too. They definitely know your habits.
> 
> Dave


My standard line was, it cost $100 to get out the door, plus $1 for each item you bought.  For several years this rang pretty true.

And Dave, WHAT does Costco sell that would even fit in a small hand-carry basket??????


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah, I know WHY they do it the way they do.  But they can't/don't assimilate data on those that stay away because it takes an hour to get 6 items.





Passepartout said:


> I prefer when the samples are near the item they are hawking- or at least have a stash convenient to grab. That has to increase the impulse sales. If I have to go searching all over the warehouse for something I've sampled, I'm likely to think better of it. This probably accounts for me (and most other people) going into Costco for 2 or 3 items and cashing out a cart full and a couple hundred dollars later.
> 
> They know our habits.



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The standard joke at Costco is "$100 is the new $20."  If you get out for less than $100 spent, you're not trying hard enough.  Ever wonder why they don't have hand-carry baskets?  It's a plan.  You carry it in your bare hands, or put it in a cart.  And with all that room in the cart, you're more likely to buy other things, too. They definitely know your habits.
> 
> Dave


Willpower is a wonderful thing. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2018)

I have to admit I love the free samples. It is the only time I get to eat most of that stuff as Patti does not allow it in the door. I just finished my at Home afternoon snack - 4 sticks of celery. The Sample Ladies know me so well that if Patti is shopping by herself that ask what happened to Tom. I also loved the Polish. If we decide to eat lunch at Costco we do that first before we shop. We do this for 2 reasons: 1. We don't have to worry about stashing a full Cart while we eat; and 2. It cuts down on impulse food buys if you have a full tummy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The standard joke at Costco is "$100 is the new $20."


For some reason I am thinking $200 is the new $100.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Great minds thinking alike. I have a hard enough time finding the stuff I come in for. They keep moving it so I have to change my traffic pattern and invariably see new stuff.



Some things stay in the same general area, but they may shift around on the shelf a bit. And a lot of product placement has to do with merchandising what is available.  As things sell out, they backfill with what they DO have.  (Ever notice they never have empty space on the shelves?  That's deliberate.)  The stockers who come in at something like 3AM have a map they are given to locate certain items in certain places.  Ever notice the items most likely to be sold for the upcoming holiday will be placed along the fence inside the door, so you walk past it as you go in the warehouse?  It's also not an accident.  They have Merchandising Managers at Costco, whose job is to locate the right stuff in the right place.



Passepartout said:


> Aren't you glad I started this thread?- and even immortalized you in the title.



Thanks, I think.   I appreciate the shout-out, but sometimes it's a bit weird seeing my name over and over.    And it's not like I get a single dime from all my Costco promotion.  We don't even get a discount.  The one perk is a free Executive membership for the two of us.  Everything else is retail.  <sigh>  So I guess I did drink the Kool-Aid all those years ago.  I first joined Price Club in 1982, and I've followed along through Price-Costco, and Costco ever since. I won't dare to even try and calculate how many of my hard-earned dollars have been spent there since - in $100 increments. LOL!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> And Dave, WHAT does Costco sell that would even fit in a small hand-carry basket??????



Wristwatches, jewelry, 24-pack of eggs, clothing, books, lots of the HABA items.  If you HAD to, you'd find a way to stuff it in a basket.  Oh, ok. Who am I kidding?  Grab a cart.  Better yet, get a flatbed.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Elan said:


> Yeah, I know WHY they do it the way they do.  But they can't/don't assimilate data on those that stay away because it takes an hour to get 6 items.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



But you buying 6 items translates to someone else buying 60.  And chances are, that person/family also had a bunch of samples during their visit.  They might even have a hot dog from the Food Court.  The best way to avoid the crowds is to not set foot near the place on a weekend.  Go around 6:00 PM on a weeknight and the place will likely be deserted.

Costco was, and remains, a volume store.  It's about selling in quantity.  That's also why they don't have Express Lanes at the checkout.  They WANT you to stand in line, so you make your shopping trip worthwhile.  (More or less - it's not that mercenary.)  But it's all part of the plan.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I have to admit I love the free samples. It is the only time I get to eat most of that stuff as Patti does not allow it in the door. I just finished my at Home afternoon snack - 4 sticks of celery. The Sample Ladies know me so well that if Patti is shopping by herself that ask what happened to Tom. I also loved the Polish. If we decide to eat lunch at Costco we do that first before we shop. We do this for 2 reasons: 1. We don't have to worry about stashing a full Cart while we eat; and 2. It cuts down on impulse food buys if you have a full tummy.



And remember, they still sell packages of the Polish dogs at Costco.  You can have your fix before you come to the warehouse. 

Dave


----------



## Elli (Jul 10, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> I asked for the $1.50 sausage at my local Costco in Canada last week, and realized after a bite it was the hot dog.  Didn't take it back, but I wonder if it's dropped from the menue here as well.   Didn't Consumer reports rate it the best hot dog out there earlier this year?


Our Costco in Toronto still sells the Polish sausage for $1.50.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> From my understanding, the people hawking the free samples are not even Costco employees but rather employees of out outsourced contracted firm that they use to hawk the samples.



Yes, that's right.  I knew someone (a nurse anesthetist) who retired and then took a job with this company.  I used to run into her at my local Coscto when I went in to get "treats" and do some shopping.  (My wife refers to the samples at Costco as "treats.")  Anyway, she said her job offering samples at Costco was great fun.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 10, 2018)

easyrider said:


> I agree. The ABC Stores have some surprisingly good sushi. Somewhat a surprise is our grocery store sushi.  A slender Samoan named Sandy is the sushi chef at this store. She seems to enjoy sorting out sushi stuff.
> 
> Bill



*Alliteration man!*


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I prefer when the samples are near the item they are hawking- or at least have a stash convenient to grab. That has to increase the impulse sales. If I have to go searching all over the warehouse for something I've sampled, I'm likely to think better of it. This probably accounts for me (and most other people) going into Costco for 2 or 3 items and cashing out a cart full and a couple hundred dollars later.
> 
> They know our habits.


The issue is that non-food sampler folks like me steer clear of where the crowd or samples are, which make us miss seeing all the items near them.  It is negative marketing for me.  My husband who can only stand to be in large stores and crowd for about 15 minutes, it gets doubly stressful for us which we usually end up not getting all the things which we go to Costco for.  He wants to get out and we get out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The issue is that non-food sampler folks like me steer clear of where the crowd or samples are, which make us miss seeing all the items near them.  It is negative marketing for me.  My husband who can only stand to be in large stores and crowd for about 15 minutes, it gets doubly stressful for us which we usually end up not getting all the things which we go to Costco for.  He wants to get out and we get out.


You are NOT their target audience. So go there in about the last hour before closing time. The crowd thins and the sample servers have closed and left. This is your golden hour.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 10, 2018)

Elli said:


> Our Costco in Toronto still sells the Polish sausage for $1.50.



The one In Orillia does too & it looks like they'll continue to do so for a while longer.  https://globalnews.ca/news/4322673/costco-canada-polish-hot-dogs/


~Diane


----------



## RX8 (Jul 10, 2018)

Anyone try the Costco Cheeseburger?

http://abc7news.com/food/costco-testing-shake-shack-style-burger-in-bay-area-socal/2189647/


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2018)

Yep, but I mostly don't have time to play their game.  I have a life that doesn't include spending hours in Costco.  Like I said, they don't have data for those of us that stay away.





DaveNW said:


> But you buying 6 items translates to someone else buying 60.  And chances are, that person/family also had a bunch of samples during their visit.  They might even have a hot dog from the Food Court.  The best way to avoid the crowds is to not set foot near the place on a weekend.  Go around 6:00 PM on a weeknight and the place will likely be deserted.
> 
> Costco was, and remains, a volume store.  It's about selling in quantity.  That's also why they don't have Express Lanes at the checkout.  They WANT you to stand in line, so you make your shopping trip worthwhile.  (More or less - it's not that mercenary.)  But it's all part of the plan.
> 
> Dave



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2018)

Now that we are retired we try to do most of our shopping (Costco or otherwise) midweek/midday. 

If you really want to visit a Hugh Costco go to Salt Lake City. I think it is the largest Costco anywhere. Whole Pigs, half of Beef, whole Goose, etc in the Refrigerator section.

They are about to building a new Costco here in Salem Oregon. It will be a replacement not an addition. It is suppose to be 50% or bigger than our current Costco.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Now that we are retired we try to do most of our shopping (Costco or otherwise) midweek/midday.
> 
> If you really want to visit a Hugh Costco go to Salt Lake City. I think it is the largest Costco anywhere. Whole Pigs, half of Beef, whole Goose, etc in the Refrigerator section.
> 
> They are about to building a new Costco here in Salem Oregon. It will be a replacement not an addition. It is suppose to be 50% or bigger than our current Costco.



They sell whole pigs at Hawaii Costco's. It never occurred to me, those luau pigs have to come from somewhere! 



 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> If you really want to visit a Hugh Costco go to Salt Lake City. I think it is the largest Costco anywhere. Whole Pigs, half of Beef, whole Goose, etc in the Refrigerator section


You have to understand that in SLC, a starter home has 6 bedrooms and the 'mommy mobile' is a Suburban.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> You have to understand that in SLC, a starter home has 6 bedrooms and the 'mommy mobile' is a Suburban.
> 
> Jim



I'll bet the lines at those Costco sample tables are REALLY long! 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 10, 2018)

We used to shop alot more at Costco when it was the closest grocery option for where we lived and there was never a crowd or carpark issue.  Now we go once a month at most, parking is a nightmare and the store is always packed.  We don't go in the evening as we old people eat and sleep early.   We also have many other grocery store options nearer to us.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Ever wonder why they don't have hand-carry baskets?


They have plenty of hand-carry "baskets" ... called BOXES.  I often grab a box rather than a cart.  Sure, I get a few odd looks while I'm lugging my box around ... but it helps keep me focused on my _needs_ and keeps me from wasting time. 

Try one. There are tons of boxes everywhere in those stores ...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2018)

rhonda said:


> They have plenty of hand-carry "baskets" ... called BOXES.  I often grab a box rather than a cart.  Sure, I get a few odd looks while I'm lugging my box around ... but it helps keep me focused on my _needs_ and keeps me from wasting time.
> 
> Try one. There are tons of boxes everywhere in those stores ...




But boxes don't have HANDLES.  

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

moonstone said:


> The one In Orillia does too & it looks like they'll continue to do so for a while longer.  https://globalnews.ca/news/4322673/costco-canada-polish-hot-dogs/
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Had one today in Temecula (CA) ... but they said they were being phased out.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> But boxes don't have HANDLES.
> 
> Dave


Some do ... my favorites are the banana boxes (#1 choice!) or the apple boxes.  Both have handles on the sides.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Some do ... my favorites are the banana boxes (#1 choice!) or the apple boxes.  Both have handles on the sides.



Ok, now you're just being practical.  

I always grab a cart, even if I'm not planning on buying anything.  It gives me something to hang onto, and I can deflect stray children and other shopping carts. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 11, 2018)

A lot of times we walk every aisle. It is one way to get your steps done for the day.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 11, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Had one today in Temecula (CA) ... but they said they were being phased out.



Yes, that's what this thread is all about, but as the article I posted the link to says, they are not being phased out in Canada (not CA) - yet! 


~Diane


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

moonstone said:


> Yes, that's what this thread is all about, but as the article I posted the link to says, they are not being phased out in Canada (not CA) - yet!
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Oh, sorry ... I understood that. Just reporting current status for my site: Being phased out.  
Glad they are still in your area ... assuming you enjoy them, of course.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> A lot of times we walk every aisle. It is one way to get your steps done for the day.



And you never know what cool new stuff they might have that you didn't know about.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And you never know what cool new stuff they might have that you didn't know about.


Absolutely! I can hardly wait to start salivating, just thinking about an Acai Fruit Bowl in the 'New- Improved! Costco Food Court! Woo Hoo!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Absolutely! I can hardly wait to start salivating, just thinking about an Acai Fruit Bowl in the 'New- Improved! Costco Food Court! Woo Hoo!



Salivating, or retching?  

I need bratwurst....


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Salivating, or retching?
> 
> *I need bratwurst....*


Me too. The wurst, the better.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Absolutely! I can hardly wait to start salivating, just thinking about an Acai Fruit Bowl in the 'New- Improved! Costco Food Court! Woo Hoo!


$4.99.  I'm boycotting over price.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 11, 2018)

The Newport News Costco, in NN, VA was not selling polish sausages this morning.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2018)

rhonda said:


> $4.99.  I'm boycotting over price.


How much would an acai bowl cost elsewhere?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 11, 2018)

Luanne said:


> How much would an acai bowl cost elsewhere?



Probably the same price only smaller normal human portion size.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2018)

rhonda said:


> $4.99.  I'm boycotting over price.


Wow! Same price as a whole rotisserie chicken. They won't be selling many of those acai bowls to me.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

Luanne said:


> How much would an acai bowl cost elsewhere?


Really doesn't matter to me ... I'm not looking for one.  I will, however, remain disgruntled that Costco has been replacing various menu items with new options costing 2x or more over the former product.  I'm presently refusing to try their new and more expensive products.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 11, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> A lot of times we walk every aisle. It is one way to get your steps done for the day.


Easier to do it at the gym.  No crowd...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2018)

You definitely don't want to be around Rick an hour after his Pepsi and polish dog.  The burping...


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You definitely don't want to be around Rick an hour after his Pepsi and polish dog.  The burping...


Just make sure you stay *up wind* of him.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Just make sure you stay *up wind* of him.....


I do my best.  Being in a closed up car with him is not fun.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I do my best.  Being in a closed up car with him is not fun.


Try 4/60 AC.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 11, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Easier to do it at the gym.  No crowd...



Who wants to be around a bunch of sweating stinking bodies in the gym.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 11, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Who wants to be around a bunch of sweating stinking bodies in the gym.


Generalization of the folks who grab food samples is that they usually look like they could use sometime in the gym instead of putting more food into their mouths.  Ouch!   Folks at our private club are certainly not stinky... In fact we are usually 2 of maybe about 4 to 6 people anytime we are there and it's a pretty good size gym.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Who wants to be around a bunch of sweating stinking bodies in the gym.


As opposed to the same at Costco?


----------



## Elan (Jul 11, 2018)

Speaking of Costco, since this thread has been sufficiently derailed, the Paradise Green dried mango they sell is very good.  At least everyone in my family likes it.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Elan said:


> Speaking of Costco, since this thread has been sufficiently derailed, the Paradise Green dried mango they sell is very good.  At least everyone in my family likes it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



_...please remember those less fortunate who do not have access to a Costco......a moment of silence please......thank you_

We will have brats for supper tomorrow night in honor of Dave and this thread....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _...please remember those less fortunate who do not have access to a Costco......a moment of silence please......thank you_
> 
> We will have brats for supper tomorrow night in honor of Dave and this thread....



What? Not everyone has access to a Costco? Well, they should have. I need to call somebody about this.

Brats seems kind of appropriate for some of the BRATS on Tug.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> What? Not everyone has access to a Costco? Well, they should have. I need to call somebody about this.
> 
> Brats seems kind of appropriate for some of the BRATS on Tug.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave!  
Have a wonderful rest of your evening!


----------



## geoand (Jul 14, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I have to admit I love the free samples. It is the only time I get to eat most of that stuff as Patti does not allow it in the door. I just finished my at Home afternoon snack - 4 sticks of celery. The Sample Ladies know me so well that if Patti is shopping by herself that ask what happened to Tom. I also loved the Polish. If we decide to eat lunch at Costco we do that first before we shop. We do this for 2 reasons: 1. We don't have to worry about stashing a full Cart while we eat; and 2. It cuts down on impulse food buys if you have a full tummy.


That is what we tell ourselves. Too bad it doesn’t work all that well


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2018)

Went to our local Costco yesterday and found out they already did away with the Polish Sausage and the Verry Berry Sundae. No more non fat swirl. I voice my disappointment and asked them if they were selling a lot of the Acai Bowls. The guy just rolled his eyes.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 14, 2018)

I have never noticed that they sell polish sausage, but the two in Wisconsin I visit do sell brats, same price as hotdogs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> I have never noticed that they sell polish sausage, but the two in Wisconsin I visit do sell brats, same price as hotdogs.


They are likely the same thing.


----------



## klpca (Jul 14, 2018)

Still have the polish dogs at our costco. Phew! (Not that I'm going to eat one anytime soon though).


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2018)

Dh worked about a block away from Costco in California for awhile.  He would go over there quite often, many times for lunch.  They had a boss, who was a real cheapskate.  I don't remember if they actually did it, but the group was talking about taking him to the Costco food court for his retirement meal.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 14, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They are likely the same thing.


Probably heresy in Wisconsin


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 14, 2018)

klpca said:


> Still have the polish dogs at our costco. Phew! (Not that I'm going to eat one anytime soon though).


Where is your sense of adventure? And taste???

_Be brave!!!_


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 14, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Definitely heresy in Wisconsin


FIFY!


----------



## klpca (Jul 14, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Where is your sense of adventure? And taste???
> 
> _Be brave!!!_


Oh, I love them, but the heartburn isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 14, 2018)

Sam smells an opportunity.  And you don't even have to be a member.

https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22142284/sams-club-polish-dogs/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2018)

Costco: Polish Dog's Demise Probably Won't Be Postponed By Polemics
By Benjamin Romano/ Seattle Times Business Reporter/ Business/ Food & Drink/ Retail/ The Seattle Times/ seattletimes.com

"An outpouring of love for the Polish hot dogs sold at Costco's food courts may not be enough to save it.
With digital pitchforks in hand and sauerkraut on their minds, Polish hot dog fans took to social media to implore Costco to restore the recently nixed menu item. But don’t get your hopes up.

A deluge of broken heart and hot dog emojis, childhood memories, pleas for leniency, threats to cancel Costco memberships and outright anger has poured forth from Polish dog partisans in the week since The Seattle Times confirmed the menu change, which happened more than a year ago at some locations. Other customers complained about the replacement of chocolate soft serve, and Costco’s new açai bowls giving other açai bowls “a bad name.”...."





Jim Sinegal, co-founder and former CEO of Costco, with one of the retail giant’s signature deals, a hot dog and drink for $1.50. (Rod Mar / The Seattle Times, 1997)


Richard


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 14, 2018)

In looking at this a bit closer.......



MULTIZ321 said:


> ..."An outpouring of love for the Polish hot dogs sold at Costco's food courts may not be enough to save it.
> With digital pitchforks in hand and sauerkraut on their minds, Polish hot dog fans took to social media to implore Costco to restore the recently nixed menu item. But don’t get your hopes up.
> A deluge of broken heart and hot dog emojis, childhood memories, pleas for leniency, threats to cancel Costco memberships and outright anger has poured forth from Polish dog partisans in the week since The Seattle Times confirmed the menu change, which happened more than a year ago at some locations. *Other customers complained about* the replacement of chocolate soft serve, and *Costco’s new açai bowls giving* other açai *bowls “a bad name.”*...."
> 
> Richard



I think I see the implied message here .... as long as we know what bowls we are referring to........


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> Sam smells an opportunity.  And you don't even have to be a member.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22142284/sams-club-polish-dogs/



If your local Costco has an outdoor Food Court, you don't have to be a Costco member either.  And if the Food Court is indoors, if you can get into the building, you can buy at the Food Court. They don't check membership cards.

Doesn't help the Polish dog lovers.  And I think Sam's is kind of low rent to try and capitalize on something like this, instead of bringing their own options to the table.  But that's just me.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2018)

The biggest disappointment is the loss of the chocolate frozen yogurt. That is a big hit. I don't have a problem with adding a menu item, Acai Bowls. If you want to do that, add another machine, don't take away from something that seems to be pretty popular. Sorry, but I hope they never sell a single Acai Bowl. I go to the Costco Food Court for a decent meal at a bargain price, the Acai Bowl doesn't meet that definition for me. Perhaps they will sell a lot of these in California or Hawaii, who knows?


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 15, 2018)

I suspect that since Costco does not like to raise prices, they are most likely losing money on those polish dogs. As a way to save face they are switching menu items that will most likely cover their cost. 

We all know they lose money on those rotisserie chickens. I suspect they also lose money on their pizza as well. If not they barely break even on the pizza.

Either way I still love Costco!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> I suspect that since Costco does not like to raise prices, they are most likely losing money on those polish dogs. As a way to save face they are switching menu items that will most likely cover their cost.
> 
> We all know they lose money on those rotisserie chickens. I suspect they also lose money on their pizza as well. If not they barely break even on the pizza.
> 
> Either way I still love Costco!



It's a known thing that the $1.50 hot dog and soda is a loss leader.  But if you sell hundreds every day, and the average member spends much more money in the warehouse because the kids aren't screaming to be fed, it's a win for Costco. If a member is happier, they'll stay longer and spend more.  "Get it and get out" doesn't always apply.  (Why does IKEA put a restaurant in the middle of their stores?  Because they know how people get.  Brilliant marketing.)

My concern is the Costco Food Court is becoming too fancy, and expensive.  They claim "healthier options," but it doesn't mean the average customer wants to ONLY buy those healthier options.  Consider the huge volume of cookies and chips and candy and baked goods Costco offers, and sells quite well, and it should be obvious many Costco customers are not all that concerned about "healthy options."  A "Death by Chocolate" cake, that incredible monstrous two-story chocolate decadent cake Costco sells so many of, sells for $16.99 in my warehouse.  You couldn't make it for that.  So if they continue to offer it for sale, what's the big deal with revamping the Food Court?  Sure, add in those healthy options for those who want them, but leave the junk food for those who want that as well.  My guess is at the end of the day, you'll sell a lot more Polish dogs and Chocolate Swirl than you will Acai bowls and high-end salads.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Jul 16, 2018)

RX8 said:


> Anyone try the Costco Cheeseburger?
> 
> http://abc7news.com/food/costco-testing-shake-shack-style-burger-in-bay-area-socal/2189647/


I haven't seen it yet ... but it sure seems like $4.99 is their new price point.  Bye-bye $1.50??  

At first, I would reject it on price ... but then again ... it is organic beef. What about the lettuce, tomato and other elements ... ?? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2018)

rhonda said:


> I haven't seen it yet ... but it sure seems like $4.99 is their new price point.  Bye-bye $1.50??
> 
> At first, I would reject it on price ... but then again ... it is organic beef. What about the lettuce, tomato and other elements ... ?? We'll have to wait and see.


Organic or not, I will pass on a $5 burger.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Organic or not, I will pass on a $5 burger.



Have you been to a McDonald's lately?  It's like taking out a loan to afford a hamburger.

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Jul 16, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Have you been to a McDonald's lately?  It's like taking out a loan to afford a hamburger.
> 
> Dave



On the rare occasion that we eat at McD's (or raunchy Ronald's as DH calls it) we eat off the value menu. It used to be called the $1. menu (in the US only as nothing was just $1 in Canada due to the exchange). Now the cheapest basic burger or Jr chicken is closer to $2.  We don't eat or need fries (I hate shoestring ones anyways) and we don't drink pop/soda, so we get a free glass of water. When we are stateside DH loves the sweet tea (probably about a thousand calories) and during our US road trips he will go through the drive though for a small pail of it. We don't have sweet tea in Canadian McD's, just sweet ice tea which DH says doesn't taste the same. 

We did enjoy another Costco sausage last Thursday on our shopping outing! 


~Diane


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Have you been to a McDonald's lately?  It's like taking out a loan to afford a hamburger.
> 
> Dave


I got ya. Eating out at fast food isn't cheap any more. We went to Godfather's Pizza the other day and it was almost thirty bucks for what turned out to be a mediocre pizza. I usually go for the bargain deals from the dollar menu or from LJS just a single piece of fish and some fries for $1.99. Perhaps not a lot of food, but a little better for the waistline than a huge combo meal or platter.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2018)

moonstone said:


> On the rare occasion that we eat at McD's (or raunchy Ronald's as DH calls it) we eat off the value menu. It used to be called the $1. menu (in the US only as nothing was just $1 in Canada due to the exchange). Now the cheapest basic burger or Jr chicken is closer to $2.  We don't eat or need fries (I hate shoestring ones anyways) and we don't drink pop/soda, so we get a free glass of water. When we are stateside DH loves the sweet tea (probably about a thousand calories) and during our US road trips he will go through the drive though for a small pail of it. We don't have sweet tea in Canadian McD's, just sweet ice tea which DH says doesn't taste the same.
> 
> We did enjoy another Costco sausage last Thursday on our shopping outing!
> 
> ...


He should hit Chic-fil-a, they sell their tea by the gallon.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sam's Club is going to sell a polish hot dog. I wonder did Sam's Club mean that they are going to sell a polish sausage liked Costco ? 

The food court war is on.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 17, 2018)

I must admit, I have never had a polish sausage and I don’t even know what an açaí bowl is.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 17, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> I must admit, I have never had a polish sausage and *I don’t even know what an açaí bowl is*.



And you will be a much better person if you never know......

Sincerely,

Your Digestive System


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Sam's Club is going to sell a polish hot dog. I wonder did Sam's Club mean that they are going to sell a polish sausage liked Costco ?
> 
> The food court war is on.



I think they were already selling them at some of the Sam's Clubs.  They just expanded to all their locations.

I don't think it's a war, since Costco is not selling it anymore. A war would indicate a "back and forth" which is not happening in this case.  If anything, I think Sam's is trying to capitalize on the momentary noise over a deleted sausage.  And my question is, if this is what Sam's marketing is thinking, that people might not shop at Costco any longer because they can't buy a sausage and soda for a buck and a half?  Seems like they're setting the bar pretty low.  Why not improve the quality of the merchandise, or pay people a better wage, to encourage others to shop at Sam's? But that's another topic.  

I'd rather push Costco to sell Food Court items people want to buy, instead of the fancy stuff fewer people will purchase.  It seems rather petty. (And in my case, a non-starter, since I don't eat at the Food Court anymore anyway.)

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 19, 2018)

_....can't let this thread fade away!..._


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _....can't let this thread fade away!..._



You're a kind person.  With way too much time on your hands.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Elan (Jul 19, 2018)

Seems to me that Costco has really swayed toward more expensive, higher margin items.  Consequently, I don't shop there much anymore because fancy, pre-packaged food is mostly an oxymoron.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 19, 2018)

Elan said:


> Seems to me that Costco has really swayed toward more expensive, higher margin items.  Consequently, I don't shop there much anymore because fancy, pre-packaged food is mostly an oxymoron.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


We never really bought that kind of thing. We're still buying the same things we've bought for years:  cleaning supplies, paper goods, fresh fruits and vegetables, meats, canned goods.


----------



## Elan (Jul 19, 2018)

Luanne said:


> We never really bought that kind of thing. We're still buying the same things we've bought for years:  cleaning supplies, paper goods, fresh fruits and vegetables, meats, canned goods.


Yeah, me either.  But they've used shelf space to offer more fancy stuff and, consequently, less mundane stuff that a family would typically buy.  

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Again, here I go trying to compare Sam's to Costco (and I realize the fallacy there) but one thing I will say about Sam's (at least ours) is the quality of their produce and meat has been consistently good since they opened a local store.  I honestly thought that once the kids moved out, our purchases at Sam's would significantly dwindle, and while it has declined somewhat, we still buy a lot of produce and meat here.  

But the point I want to make here is that our local Sam's seems to be adding more items to the center of the store - larger ticket items.  Clothing has expanded, patio furniture too.  This seems to be taking some room previously allocated to large electronic items (TV's especially), computers and cell phones.  I somewhat get the sense that Sam's is not doing as well as they may have hoped in the electronics areas and are scaling it back a bit in favor of expanding other selections.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 20, 2018)

I was never a big fan of Costco until this past year. Still don’t go there often because of location but when we do it’s always for a specific reason. Not just a general shopping run. In the last year I’ve used them to acquire a hearing aid and my wife for new glasses. They are more expensive than Zenni for sure but my wife says they are much better overall. We’ve also fallen in love with the $4.99 chicken and Cranberry/walnut bread.

I think the higher end items they are adding is because of many different reasons. Primarily to attract the millennials. There is a lot of disposable income out there and let’s face it, the 30 year olds have different wants and needs than my age group. They are trying to hook them early and keep them for life. I guess only time will tell. Nothing last forever. The dynamics will change and so will smart businesses. Still a shame about the food court changes though.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2018)

Two Elderly Men Got Into an All-Out-Brawl Over Costco's Free Samples
By Alex Norcia/ The Vice Guide to Right Now/ Vice/ vice.com

"Costco Wholesale, one of the largest retail chains in the world, is a labyrinth of a store. It's a members-only maze of everyday essentials and products you don't really need, sold in obscenely large quantities. Everything is bigger in Costco. Do you need 900 rolls of toilet paper? Got you. What about granola bars to feed approximately 400 children? No problem. Are you short on off-brand jeans or sea bass or the latest Janet Evanovich novel? Don't worry. Here, you can purchase whatever you think you need—a lot of it—at a reasonable price, and then all you have to do is stroll out the exit with your gigantic shopping cart as a dude with a highlighter pretends to check over your 100-item receipt. Here, everything is heightened, grand, exaggerated. 

Including, it would appear, tempers at the free sample lines. For the most exciting thing about Costco, aside from the discounted TVs and massive churros, is stopping to eat whatever it is they're offering to you for no money, usually served in those tiny white cups reserved for ketchup. Is that a pig in a blanket? Why thank you, ma'am. Don't mind if I do.

Elderly men in South Carolina, it turns out, recognize the glory of the free sample all too well, because according to the _State_, two of them got into an all-out brawl at a local Costco, fighting over who cut who in line.

On Tuesday, a 70-year-old wearing a hat and glasses was apparently waiting in line for some free cheese when a 72-year-old in a Hawaiian shirt allegedly cut in front of him, snagged some, and darted off. (The guy didn't even have the nerve to chat cut.) It could have ended there. Tragedy could have been avoided. But then there were cheeseburgers.

The 70-year-old, apparently, had to right a wrong. These were, after all, free samples we're talking about. Later, he reportedly saw his nemesis idling in the queue for cheeseburgers, so he sprung into action: He cut in front of him. According to the incident report, the 70-year-old told his foe that "he could get in front of him because he knew he would just cut the line anyway." More heated words were exchanged—and then the 72-year-old in the Hawaiian shirt raised his hand and hit the 70-year-old in the head, slapping his hat off.

According to the _State_, the Coscto employee serving up the fateful bits of burger confirmed the story, saying that yes, the "man in a Hawaiian shirt hit the other man in the head and it sounded very loud, and that the man’s hat flew off his head."...."





Photo by Tim Boyle/Getty Images


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Two Elderly Men Got Into an All-Out-Brawl Over Costco's Free Samples
> By Alex Norcia/ The Vice Guide to Right Now/ Vice/ vice.com
> 
> Richard




So much about this story is wrong.  There aren't LINES to get samples.  People hover, or move to another sample table, while waiting for the first one to have something ready to go.  The person offering the sample is not a Costco employee - they are employees of a concessionaire company.  (Currently, I think it's CDS.)  Costco was originally established as a wholesale location to stock up for resellers, so naturally the quantities are larger.  Stocking something like toilet paper in small packages would make them higher price, which defeats the point of buying in bulk.  And the dude with a highlighter who is scanning your receipt at the door?  He's not "checking your entire order."  He's looking for high-dollar items, and making sure they're in your cart.  That prevents the people who bought something expensive from getting to their car and then claiming they didn't receive their big-ticket item.

But I digress.  Breathe gently, DaveNW.  Excuse me while I have another drink of Kool-Aid.  It came in a multi-pack. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And the dude with a highlighter who is scanning your receipt at the door?  He's not "checking your entire order."  He's looking for high-dollar items, and making sure they're in your cart.  That prevents the people who bought something expensive from getting to their car and then claiming they didn't receive their big-ticket item.
> 
> Excuse me while I have another drink of Kool-Aid.  It came in a multi-pack.
> 
> Dave


You have definitely drank the Kool-Aid.  What a Kool-Aid twist to the annoying exit experience each time.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> You have definitely drank the Kool-Aid.  What a Kool-Aid twist to the annoying exit experience each time.



What I described about why they check receipts happened enough times, they had to institute a plan to prevent the problem.  But they've been checking receipts ever since I was a Price Club member in the early 80s.

They also used to have to "transfer" large items from one cart to another, to make sure there was nothing hidden inside or under it.  I saw one time where someone had two large bags of dry dog food laid flat on a flatbed cart.  They were like the 50# size. When the cashier and assistant moved the top bag they found the entire space between it and the bag below it had been carefully layered in razor blade cartridges packs - the kind that sell for like $30 each.  The member acted all innocent, and said, "Oh, yeah. I forgot about those."  (Like you'd lay them out that way, then strategically put another bag of dog food on top by accident?)  It was obvious they were trying to steal them.  Multiply that by several thousand shoppers a day, and even if it's 1%, the theft problem is real. That's one reason a lot of things are packaged in that annoying plastic theft-proof packaging.  Loss Prevention at Costco is a very hard job, and thieves can be very clever.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> What I described about why they check receipts happened enough times, they had to institute a plan to prevent the problem.  But they've been checking receipts ever since I was a Price Club member in the early 80s.
> 
> They also used to have to "transfer" large items from one cart to another, to make sure there was nothing hidden inside or under it.  I saw one time where someone had two large bags of dry dog food laid flat on a flatbed cart.  They were like the 50# size. When the cashier and assistant moved the top bag they found the entire space between it and the bag below it had been carefully layered in razor blade cartridges packs - the kind that sell for like $30 each.  The member acted all innocent, and said, "Oh, yeah. I forgot about those."  (Like you'd lay them out that way, then strategically put another bag of dog food on top by accident?)  It was obvious they were trying to steal them.  Multiply that by several thousand shoppers a day, and even if it's 1%, the theft problem is real. That's one reason a lot of things are packaged in that annoying plastic theft-proof packaging.  Loss Prevention at Costco is a very hard job, and thieves can be very clever.
> 
> Dave


... and yes, that is the real reason behind checking receipts.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 6, 2018)

Spotted on Etsy.
https://www.etsy.com/listi ng/613639430/bring-back-the-costco-polish-dog-short


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2018)

First Costco stops developing photos in their stores. Now it is the polish sausage.

Stop the press Costco have photos labs open in PA. We were in PA this past week visiting and we were told that The Costco's Photo Lab are still opening in PA by a professional photographer (outside of the Sight & Sound Theater, Lancaster,PA; the production show was JESUS and it was Outstanding).  On our way home from PA, we stopped in Richmond,VA  at the Costco store and guess what their photo lab was opening.. 

The Norfolk and Newport News Costco Photo Labs are closed.

What is up Costco?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> First Costco stops developing photos in their stores. Now it is the polish sausage.
> 
> Stop the press Costco have photos labs open in PA. We were in PA this past week visiting and we were told that The Costco's Photo Lab are still opening in PA by a professional photographer (outside of the Sight & Sound Theater, Lancaster,PA; the production show was JESUS and it was Outstanding).  On our way home from PA, we stopped in Richmond,VA  at the Costco store and guess what their photo lab was opening..
> 
> ...



Are you talking about developing film, or printing pictures from digital uploads?  Two very different processes.

Dave


----------



## dayooper (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> First Costco stops developing photos in their stores. Now it is the polish sausage.
> 
> Stop the press Costco have photos labs open in PA. We were in PA this past week visiting and we were told that The Costco's Photo Lab are still opening in PA by a professional photographer (outside of the Sight & Sound Theater, Lancaster,PA; the production show was JESUS and it was Outstanding).  On our way home from PA, we stopped in Richmond,VA  at the Costco store and guess what their photo lab was opening..
> 
> ...



The Costco in Auburn Hill Michigan has a photo center. We have uploaded many photos and picked them up. Our Christmas cards are printed there and even our daughter’s graduation announcements and open house invites were printed there. And yes, I love the samples and the gas prices at Costco.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2018)

To DaveNW....printing pictures from digital uploads examples: 4x6 and 8x10


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> To DaveNW....printing pictures from digital uploads examples: 4x6 and 8x10



Thanks, Pedro. My understanding is that is where the Photo Department was going. They were getting away from film processing because most things are digital now. But you’re saying not all Costco’s near you have a Photo Department? 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2018)

Correct, the only Costco Photo Lab near the Tidewater, Virginia area is in Richmond,VA.


Costco have not developed prints in their lab, in over a decade in our area.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Correct, the only Costco Photo Lab near the Tidewater, Virginia area is in Richmond,VA.
> 
> 
> Costco have not developed prints in their lab, in over a decade in our area.




But you can get uploaded digital prints at your local warehouse, right? That’s such a huge part of what Costco offers, I would be surprised if you couldn’t get things printed locally.

Dave


----------



## Elan (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So much about this story is wrong.  There aren't LINES to get samples.



  When the samples run out, folks start waiting.  I don't know if they're in _lines_, but I wouldn't be surprised if those waiting expect some sort of first in / first out service protocol.  I can see where if someone is the first to start waiting for a depleted sample, they'd take exception to someone else grabbing the first mini cup from the fresh batch.  We're typically not talking about the highest class of citizen here, after all.  

  I'd be ok with fights breaking out routinely in hope that the inconsiderate "grazers" would eventually go away.   Maybe I'll go down tonight and cut some lines...


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

Elan said:


> When the samples run out, folks start waiting.  I don't know if they're in _lines_, but I wouldn't be surprised if those waiting expect some sort of first in / first out service protocol.  I can see where if someone is the first to start waiting for a depleted sample, they'd take exception to someone else grabbing the first mini cup from the fresh batch.  We're typically not talking about the highest class of citizen here, after all.
> 
> I'd be ok with fights breaking out routinely in hope that the inconsiderate "grazers" would eventually go away.   Maybe I'll go down tonight and cut some lines...



I totally get your point.  What I meant was there are no formal lines waiting for this or that sample.  People tend to hover in the area, giving a lot of side-eye to the sample table they want, waiting for the right moment to pounce.  It's almost laughable.  And truth be told, it often appears that the people who simply do not need to be eating a sample of any kind of food are those who are waiting closest to snatch something fresh. Over and over again.  But that's none of my business.

Unless they are sampling something specific I've wanted to try, I rarely stop at the sample tables.  But that's me.  I know others who make it a point to graze their way through lunch.  I guess that's kind of the point.

I'd be curious to know the ratio of samples given to product sold.  It must pay off, or Costco wouldn't be doing it. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I'd be curious to know the ratio of samples given to product sold.  It must pay off, or Costco wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Dave


I'm sure they keep track of this, but more importantly, they keep track of how much the average shopper spends on a visit. And that can easily extrapolate out to what people spend when samples are served, vs. how much they spend without samples. Simple.

NOBODY goes to Costco for one item and leaves with just that one item. Well, maybe once.

Aren't you glad I started this thread for you, Dave?


----------



## Elan (Aug 6, 2018)

No doubt it pays off in increased sales.  And it can't cost that much to set up and staff.  I'm fine with the concept, I just don't like that the grazers haven't figured out to grab their sample and then get out of the way of those of us who are there to shop, not eat.





DaveNW said:


> I totally get your point.  What I meant was there are no formal lines waiting for this or that sample.  People tend to hover in the area, giving a lot of side-eye to the sample table they want, waiting for the right moment to pounce.  It's almost laughable.  And truth be told, it often appears that the people who simply do not need to be eating a sample of any kind of food are those who are waiting closest to snatch something fresh. Over and over again.  But that's none of my business.
> 
> Unless they are sampling something specific I've wanted to try, I rarely stop at the sample tables.  But that's me.  I know others who make it a point to graze their way through lunch.  I guess that's kind of the point.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Aren't you glad I started this thread for you, Dave?



Well, Jim, it's been an adventure, that's for sure.    And I do love how I get challenged when I express what I've been told about the reasons this or that thing happens in the warehouse.  I've been living with a career Costco staffer for twenty years, and I get told a LOT of stuff.  If I have questions, I ask what the official policy is before replying.  But that doesn't mean I'm always right, I suppose.  As Alan Cole loves to say, "Is this a great country or what?" 

Now, as a payback, I need to start a "truck driver in Idaho" thread for you, but that would be redundant. Is there anybody in Idaho who DOESN"T drive a truck? 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I'm sure they keep track of this, but more importantly, they keep track of how much the average shopper spends on a visit. And that can easily extrapolate out to what people spend when samples are served, vs. how much they spend without samples. Simple.
> 
> NOBODY goes to Costco for one item and leaves with just that one item. Well, maybe once.
> 
> Aren't you glad I started this thread for you, Dave?


Yep, I did do that once.  We needed one item, I was dropping older dd at the airport and stopped at Costco on my way back home.  Probably the quickest trip I've ever made.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

Elan said:


> No doubt it pays off in increased sales.  And it can't cost that much to set up and staff.  I'm fine with the concept, I just don't like that the grazers haven't figured out to grab their sample and then get out of the way of those of us who are there to shop, not eat.



Agreed.  I think a lot of those traffic jams are the people who want to snag a second sample. Or two. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Is there anybody in Idaho who DOESN"T drive a truck?
> 
> Dave


'Bout as many as buy one item at Costco.


----------



## Elan (Aug 6, 2018)

Yep, they sample, then linger while they try to determine whether to grab a 2nd sample.  





DaveNW said:


> Agreed.  I think a lot of those traffic jams are the people who want to snag a second sample. Or two.
> 
> Dave



Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2018)

How can anyone go to Costco and just buy one item?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> How can anyone go to Costco and just buy one item?



Actually, I do that.  But I'm also there a lot, so the amount I buy varies.  Sometimes it's a cart full, other times it's just a couple of things.  Yesterday afternoon I went in specifically to buy some steaks.  I got them, and then picked up a jar of minced garlic while I was there.  So, two items.  But it was also my fifth day in a row that I'd been there.  I live just a mile or so from the warehouse, so it's no more inconvenient than any other store for me.  Waving to my hardworking spouse on the way out is just a bonus. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> How can anyone go to Costco and just buy one item?


As I said, I have.  Just needed that one item, was in the area.  Also, we had just made a big trip not too long before. This happened to be the one item we forgot. 

And when we lived only about 10 minutes from Costco we'd go in for just one item. Dh used to work within walking distance.  So it wasn't unusual for him to walk over at lunch, buy lunch there, and pick up an item or two.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2018)

I will often go to Costco and only walk out with the loss leader rotisserie chicken. Take that COSTCO!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I will often go to Costco and only walk out with the loss leader rotisserie chicken. Take that COSTCO!



That'll show 'em! 

Dave


----------



## mentalbreak (Aug 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I will often go to Costco and only walk out with the loss leader rotisserie chicken. Take that COSTCO!



I do this at Target.  But I think they’re on to me and my teenage boys. Milk started at $1.39 per gallon. It is now up to $1.59 - with my red card discount it ends up $1.51 per gallon.  And that’s the name-brand local dairy!


----------



## moonstone (Aug 6, 2018)

We stopped at our local Costco (Orillia ON) yesterday for milk and eggs since we just returned home from vacation and cant live without those 2 items until our regular shopping day on Thursday. DH made his way around a few of the sample tables while I was freezing in the cooler trying to find a carton of eggs that didn't contain any broken ones. He said a woman tried to take a whole tray of pieces of frozen yogurt samples saying they were for her husband and kids. The "sample lady" politely asked the woman to have them come over and she'd gladly give them each a sample but there was no way she would let the whole tray go!  The nerve of some people! Even if a sample is really good I never even take a 2nd one. 


~Diane


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 9, 2018)

Went to Costco today for a bale of TP and a rotisserie chicken- y'know. Costco necessities. The intention was to treat DW to lunch in the food court. (no extra charge for the view and tipping is optional), but Glory Be, they are remodeling and all they were serving was tube steaks (hot dogs), salads and soft drinks. You just have to have a plan 'B'. Lunch ended up being at Chik-fil-A.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Aug 9, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Went to Costco today for a _bale of TP_ ... _tube steaks_ (hot dogs)


Cool new vocabulary for me!   thx!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 9, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Went to Costco today for a bale of TP


  

That's exactly what it is.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

I went to Costco as well today. (I know, I know, big surprise! )

I experienced a bit of cart rage while trying to go down one of the lesser food aisles, away from where they normally serve samples. But not today. At the end of the aisle was a sample server, offering some sort of chips and dip. A woman with a toddler had deserted her cart next to the server table, fully blocking the aisle. The toddler was standing next to the cart, hanging onto it, effectively anchoring it in place. Clueless Mom was around in front of the server table, stuffing her face and telling the poor sample lady her life story. Gales of laughter from the Mom, who was completely unaware of what she was doing.

There were THREE carts who were being blocked by this brainless woman. I waited a few seconds, presuming she would collect her cart and leave, or at least recognize what she was causing, and move.  She didn’t. Rather, she launched into another story.

So I spoke up. “Excuse me. Your cart is blocking the aisle.”

She looked sidelong at me, and with almost a sneer, said, “Yes it is. I suppose you want to get by?”

“Yes,” I replied. “And so do they!” I pointed to the two other carts.

This woman finally looked around, only then noticing the other carts, and muttered, “Well f*ck. You could always go around!” She rolled her cart out of the way.  

I stared right at her, and said, “No. We couldn’t. But you could have. You’re blocking the entire aisle while you stuff your face.”  I shoved my cart past her glaring expression and moved on.  What an inconsiderate b*tch.  

Dave, who acknowledges the Costco shopper’s pain. 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I went to Costco as well today. (I know, I know, big surprise! )
> 
> I experienced a bit of cart rage while trying to go down one of the lesser food aisles, away from where they normally serve samples. But not today. At the end of the aisle was a sample server, offering some sort of chips and dip. A woman with a toddler had deserted her cart next to the server table, fully blocking the aisle. The toddler was standing next to the cart, hanging onto it, effectively anchoring it in place. Clueless Mom was around in front of the server table, stuffing her face and telling the poor sample lady her life story. Gales of laughter from the Mom, who was completely unaware of what she was doing.
> 
> ...



I would have never guessed you had a dark side.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2018)

That women was a millennial; “it is all about me.”


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> I would have never guessed you had a dark side.



It's not so dark, as it is slightly shady.  As Mae West once said, "I used to be Snow White.  But I drifted."  LOL! 

I'm a nice guy, but I'm not a pushover.  I have massive respect for others, but expect the same from them.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> That women was a millennial; “it is all about me.”



Definitely!  

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 9, 2018)

Have you ever seen two women get into a shoving match at the cash register? Yep it happened at the Westbury Costco on Long Eyeland. Always packed to the gills that location is one of the highest revenue Costco locations. 

Anyway somehow one of the women cut the line and then the cat fight started. The staff intervened and opened up a register for one of the women. Nassau County police also arrived on the scene. Avoid Westbury Costco if at all possible.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Have you ever seen two women get into a shoving match at the cash register? Yep it happened at the Westbury Costco on Long Eyeland. Always packed to the gills that location is one of the highest revenue Costco locations.
> 
> Anyway somehow one of the women cut the line and then the cat fight started. The staff intervened and opened up a register for one of the women. Nassau County police also arrived on the scene. Avoid Westbury Costco if at all possible.



Wow!  No, I haven't seen that.  I've raised a few eyebrows when I let another shopper go in front of me at the register.  Especially if they only have one or two things, and I have a cartful. They seem shocked, and often say, "Really??"  It's only a few moments from my day, and that person will be smiling for awhile.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This woman finally looked around, only then noticing the other carts, and muttered, “Well f*ck. You could always go around!” She rolled her cart out of the way.
> 
> I stared right at her, and said, “No. We couldn’t. But you could have. You’re blocking the entire aisle while you stuff your face.”  I shoved my cart past her glaring expression and moved on.  What an inconsiderate b*tch.


Sorry I missed it. We usually just reserve mid-day Saturdays for this type- Oh, and the ones bringing all their shirt-tail relatives' pre-teens for an outing and 'lunch'.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 9, 2018)

BTW Dave? Do you consider a Subaru Outback a truck in Idaho?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Sorry I missed it. We usually just reserve mid-day Saturdays for this type- Oh, and the ones bringing all their shirt-tail relatives' pre-teens for an outing and 'lunch'.



Yep.  And this was a Thursday afternoon, and the warehouse wasn't all that crowded. So this woman had plenty of space to locate her cart so as not to block the aisle.  But she didn't know or care that her carelessness would affect others like it did.  And when I spoke up, I wasn't rude. I was just bringing it to her attention that her cart was blocking things.  You'd think I'd called her ugly child a troll or something.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> BTW Dave? Do you consider a Subaru Outback a truck in Idaho?



Well, I don't live in Idaho, but I don't think I'd consider a Subaru Outback to be a truck in any state.    To me, a truck is one of two things - either an 18-wheeler, you know, a "real" truck, whose driver is called a trucker.  And a pickup, which can be called a truck, and whose driver is often called many things, not all of them nice names.  

Having owned BMW X5s, which BMW says is a truck, I don't agree.  An SUV (or one of the acronym variants of that) is not a "truck" in my mind.  And I'm a truck-loving guy.  I have owned and enjoyed a number of pickups in my time, most of which were Fords in one flavor or another. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> BTW Dave? Do you consider a Subaru Outback a truck in Idaho?


Fairly decent 'skimobile' to take 4 family or friends to the slopes reliably, but it isn't a proper 'truck'. A 'truck' needs to run on diesel, and go PSSST PSSST, when the brakes are pressed. Extra points if it bends in the middle.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2018)

I "love" the people who run into friends and then proceed to have a 30 minute conversation and with 2 carts and 4 people blocking the entire aisle. Totally oblivious to all around them. Or the folks that spend forever looking at stuff on one side of the aisle and leave their cart either in the middle or mostly on the other side of the aisle thus effectively blocking the aisle. Another winner is the person that stops as soon as they get in the door to put their card away or to check their list thus holding up everyone else trying to get in the store.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I "love" the people who run into friends and then proceed to have a 30 minute conversation and with 2 carts and 4 people



Yes! Or the ones who stop IN the doorway and have a conversation with the ID card checker person. They block the people behind them from even getting in the door.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Yes! Or the ones who stop IN the doorway and have a conversation with the ID card checker person. They block the people behind them from even getting in the door.
> 
> Dave


Or the person checking orders on the way out that has to write a smiley face on each receipt. Not a huge time waster, but annoying nonetheless. Just draw a line like the rest of them.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Or the person checking orders on the way out that has to write a smiley face on each receipt. Not a huge time waster, but annoying nonetheless. Just draw a line like the rest of them.



Yeah, I’ve never figured out why some of them do that. It serves no point, other than helping the receipt checker do a very mindless job. 

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2018)

Just saw pictures of the Costco in Middleton, Madison Wisconsin.  It flooded Monday night.  Looks really bad.  Nearby Ruth Chris steak house had fifty people stuck there, the flood waters started really fast.  Showed them still there at two am


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Just saw pictures of the Costco in Middleton, Madison Wisconsin.  It flooded Monday night.  Looks really bad.  Nearby Ruth Chris steak house had fifty people stuck there, the flood waters started really fast.  Showed them still there at two am



Costco does tend to flood sometimes, just due to the size of their warehouse and how they build them.  Hope damage was at a minimum.  That flooding in Madison was crazy!  @slip:  You guys ok?

Dave


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 22, 2018)

Apparently some customers got trapped in the store and were forced to spend the night there. Reports were that the staff was wonderful, what one would hope from Costco.

Here is a link to a local news story on the flooding. There is a picture of the Costco almost at the bottom. I would also recommend looking at the twitter provided by Barry Adams. Crazy!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a link to local news, Costco footage toward the end.

http://www.nbc15.com/content/news/Businesses-closed-until-further-notice-491419942.html

I live on the NE side of Madison, this Costco is on the west side of Madison in Middleton.  I received about 4 inches, the area around Costco got 11"+ and a little further west received 14"+.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Here's a link to local news, Costco footage toward the end.
> 
> http://www.nbc15.com/content/news/Businesses-closed-until-further-notice-491419942.html
> 
> I live on the NE side of Madison, this Costco is on the west side of Madison in Middleton.  I received about 4 inches, the area around Costco got 11"+ and a little further west received 14"+.


Omg, I know Greg Hedrich, didn’t know he was the monks manager.  He worked at Christmas mountain when he was in college and his parents live here.  Just saw his father today
We go to Madison for doctor visits, mainly UW, and west side clinic.   Ten days ago we stayed at the Marriott residence in on Deming way, went to ruth Chris for dinner, and Costco in the morning.   So glad our appointment wasn’t for Monday.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Here's a link to local news, Costco footage toward the end.
> 
> http://www.nbc15.com/content/news/Businesses-closed-until-further-notice-491419942.html
> 
> I live on the NE side of Madison, this Costco is on the west side of Madison in Middleton.  I received about 4 inches, the area around Costco got 11"+ and a little further west received 14"+.



I’ve been in that Costco. I remember it being kind of in a low spot. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Costco does tend to flood sometimes, just due to the size of their warehouse and how they build them.  Hope damage was at a minimum.  That flooding in Madison was crazy!  @slip:  You guys ok?
> 
> Dave



Yep, we hardly had anything by me. I’m about 45 minutes north of Madison. We got less than an inch. I heard about it all week at work though. Our delivery drivers are still having issues getting to some customers.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2018)

slip said:


> Yep, we hardly had anything by me. I’m about 45 minutes north of Madison. We got less than an inch. I heard about it all week at work though. Our delivery drivers are still having issues getting to some customers.


Where do you live @slip


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Where do you live @slip



Between Baraboo, Delton and Reedsburg. About 4 miles from Tamarack  Peppertree.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2018)

3 Things Most People Don't Know About Costco's Free Samples
By Meghan Overdeep/ Food/ Southern Living/ southernliving.com

"Ssshh, don’t tell!

There are a million things to love about Costco. (Seriously, don’t get us started!) But nothing gets our hearts pumping for the big box store like a good lineup of free samples. That’s not to say we’d throw punches for a free snack, but we’ve certainly made our fair share of beelines once we get a whiff of something tasty.

From meatballs to bite-sized cheesecakes, we’ve tried it all. But even we were shocked to learn some of the finer details of Costco’s legendary free samples. Scroll down for an inside look at the retailer’s sample secrets....."





Richard Cartwright / Contributor/Getty Images



Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2018)

When the Costco near me flooded during Harvey, it took nearly 2 weeks before they could even get into the store, the store was built up higher, but the surrounding roads to access the store were flooded a lot longer than the store was.  Mind you the store also have 5 feet of water in it.  

They had to throw out the entire store of goods AND all the equipment. By the time they got back in, everything had mold and other things growing on it.   They keep the steel and cleaned and treated it, and treated the bare concrete floors.  As for the rest, they tore out the entire store and had to rebuild everything else.  Deli, bakery, freezers, fridges, bathrooms, offices, food court, the whole thing.  

It was closed for 3 months, and it was one of the stores that opened relative quickly after Harvey, Bed Bath and Beyond just opened a few weeks ago.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> When the Costco near me flooded during Harvey, it took nearly 2 weeks before they could even get into the store, the store was built up higher, but the surrounding roads to access the store were flooded a lot longer than the store was.  Mind you the store also have 5 feet of water in it.
> 
> They had to throw out the entire store of goods AND all the equipment. By the time they got back in, everything had mold and other things growing on it.   They keep the steel and cleaned and treated it, and treated the bare concrete floors.  As for the rest, they tore out the entire store and had to rebuild everything else.  Deli, bakery, freezers, fridges, bathrooms, offices, food court, the whole thing.
> 
> It was closed for 3 months, and it was one of the stores that opened relative quickly after Harvey, Bed Bath and Beyond just opened a few weeks ago.



Chances are good that in that situation, they treated it like a new build.  Tear everything down to the steel walls, clean, seal, and paint it all, then start over.  Once they start reloading merchandise, it all goes together pretty fast.  Costco does know how to build a warehouse.  And I think they know it's a way for other businesses in the area to know things are returning to normal, too, which may help spur them on to get open again.

People who live in an area where Costco came in as a new build will likely notice that once Costco was up and running, any number of other businesses daisy-chain onto that store.  In my little town, when Costco opened there was nothing else to speak of in the area. Costco was kind of the first big store to open.  Within a few years there was a Home Depot, a Best Buy, Linens & Things, Petsmart, a bunch of other chain stores, and a bunch of independent and local businesses in the area.  My guess is they figure if Costco will work in an area, so will they.  And they're right - the entire area is booming.  I blame Costco for that. 

Dave


----------

